# CUTAWAY ENGINE



## firebird (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi

This is my first attempt at posting a video so I hope it works. Its not really model engineering but I feel you will find it interesting. In October this year a group of us went to York for a long weekend. On the saturday me and my mate escaped our wives and went to the York railway museum. This place is awesome! If you get the chance to go jump in with both feet. Amazingly its free admission. Anyway the video is of a railway engine that has been cut away to show all its internal working components. We spent about an hour just looking at this one exhibit. The video quality is not all that good, it was taken on a Fuji Z2 camera. The photo of the black engine is one of four (if memory serves me well) that were built in the UK and shipped to China, it is huge. Two photos of the cutaway engine and a photo of a mill engine that I thought was very nicely detailed. Unfortunately after taking the video of the cutaway engine I had very little memory card space left for many photos.

[youtube=425,350]dOsisSv_8xo[/youtube]






















Cheers


Edited to embed video.


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 10, 2007)

Very interesting post - thanks. The cutaways are great.

From a video, technical point-of-view I'd suggest starting out with a full view of the engine and then going in for the close-ups in some sort of order. Most people will find that easier to follow. This is not meant as criticism, by the way. I'm just happy to see what you posted.

Cliff.


----------



## firebird (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Cliff

Glad you like it. To stand next to it and watch is pretty awesome, I have never seen anything like it before. What has been posted is not the full video. I had to chop it down to get it under the maximum 100mb that youtube allows. There is a chunk missing from the beginning and another chunk from the end. I picked the bit that I thought was the most interesting.

Cheers

PS

I've just noticed that the link to the video has not appeared on my screen? If anyone else can't see it let me know and I'll post it again


----------



## cfellows (Dec 10, 2007)

No problem, I can see the link just fine. Fascinating to watch!

Chuck


----------

